# Raining on Stage-Easy Small effect.



## CrisCole (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey gang!

My theatre has recently been rented out to a group performing a revue of several musicals, with a large song and dance number at the end.

They asked if we could provide an effect. Here is what they wanted:

We want the lead singer to sit on a chair at the climax of the song, lean back in the chair, pull a rope, get rained on for 3 seconds, and be able to continue the song and dance number.


My first thought was of 'Puss in Boots' in 'Shreck' where he leans in the chair and has water fall on him.

So this is what I created:

I used a wagon (standard size, 4ftx8ft) with a platform on top. The platform was 4 feet high, and hollow other then supports. The top of the platform was raked toward the center, at about 1''. 

We covered the entire thing in PVC Shower Pan liner. 

In the center of the platform (where all the raking met it's lowest point) we installed a shower drain, attached to some piping that lead into a large party cooler. The drain plug of the cooler was attached to a pressure valve and a hose leading offstage and outdoors, in case of overflow.

25ft above the platform, on our lowest batten, we hung a chemical shower (and old one from the nearby college Chemistry lab), which was attached to pipes, lead offstage and to the buildings water supply. 
In the piping, we attached a spring-loaded pull-chain valve.

On the chair was hinged with 2 extra legs, that opened on a hinge so the actor could lean back. 

The effect was wonderful. I wish I had made detailed plans, but here is a simple drawing to help:
https://docs.google.com/drawings/pub?id=103YmZA3K5-e0QUqC4HX1KzbRkJNjQSOvkeQZkT4-xNo&w=960&h=720


----------



## Van (Oct 7, 2010)

CrisCole said:


> .......We want the lead singer to sit on a chair at the climax of the song, lean back in the chair, pull a rope, get rained on for 3 seconds, and be able to continue the song and dance number.
> 
> 
> My first thought was of 'Puss in Boots' in 'Shreck' where he leans in the chair and has water fall on him....


 
Cris I think either you're showing your youth, or I'm getting really old, 'cause I hear that description and I think ' Flash Dance' 
Sounds like you did a pretty good job. 'Though I don't know that I'd have dropped water from 25 ft. ....


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 7, 2010)

Vaaaannnnnn! I was gonna make it a Brownie Point for the first person to say what it was 'really' from.


----------



## Van (Oct 7, 2010)

Can't help it cause, " I'm a Maniac, Maaaaaaaaaaniac on the floor. And I'm dancin' like I've never danced before...." 
Quick let me get my torch and leather welding chaps!


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 7, 2010)

Van, I not only thought Flashdance, I totally missed the Shreck reference. The only part of Shreck I have seen is what little bit video guys use testing their gear and that is with no sound.


----------



## WooferHound (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is the rain effect in Flash Dance
at about 1 minute 25 seconds . . .


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 7, 2010)

Sigh. We are all getting old!


----------

